# White dots on fins



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ive seen this with a few of my fish in the past idk if it is dangerous because none have died from it. there are small white dots on the pectoral fins. these dots are very small and sometimes hard to see but they are there. what is this???? please answer.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

holy crap i am an idiot hahahahhahaha..............ich


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

NO LAUGHING MATTER. THIS CAN AND WILL KILL EVERY FISH IN YOUR AQUARIUM IF YOU DONT TANK IMMEDIATE MEASURE.

"On occasion, despite all your efforts, prevention of the fish disease ick will fail. Lucky for you tropical fish ick treatment is fairly simple. There are many effective medications on the market for both tropical and gold fish ick. In most cases adding drops straight to the aquarium can easily kill Ichthyophthirius multifiliis. When looking for an effective ick medicine, I have found products containing the active ingredient Malachite Green to be quite dependable. Fish ick can also be cured with ich medications containing Chelated Copper Sulfate, which can treat your water for up to a month. Even if you do not have fish ich at this moment, there is a 99% chance that your aquarium will acquire this fish disease at some time. I recommend keeping ich medicine on hand at all times. This is due to the fact that, in my own experience, I find that ick symptoms are usually noticed on the weekends or in the evenings after work when it is not possible to get to the fish store. Knowing how to cure ick is very important for all hobbyists. Doing it properly is just as important. Make certain to read and follow the instructions on the back of your ick medication very closely."



From getridofthings.com. I have never had a problem with ich, but I wish you the best of luck. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Ich is a weird parasite. Sometimes fish can be infected with it at very low levels for long periods of time and never show any adverse effects. It is often present to some extent in all aquariums, and is opportunistic in that it infects your fish when their immune systems are weakened from some sort of stress (e.g. shipping, handling, changing tanks, malnutrition, aggression from other fish, etc.). Treating it sooner rather than later is usually a good idea, because if it gets out of control it can down your whole system. You'd have to remove any invertebrates from your tank before you treat, since most inverts are extremely sensitive to copper-based medications and will die from them. The Ich might go away on its own, but IMO, you're better off treating for it.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The easy way to find out rather than medicating in case it is not ich is to just turn the temperature of your tank up slowly like a degree every two or three hours and when it gets to 82-84 degrees leave it there for a couple of days. If the spots leave your fish chances are that it is ich and you need to leave the temperature at this level for another while until it has been that way for 14 days. You can also use meds if you want to do so but I have never had to with a mild infestation.

If it does not disappear with the temperature raise then it is probably not ich and you need to check out other possibilities.

Does the fish appear to have any distress? Are they rubbing on decorations? Or is their behavior any different than usual?

Rose


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Could also be velvet if dots are real small and slightly yellowish.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

well the reason i put this post is because i didnt think it was ick idk i confused u all its not ick its is just on pectoral fins and it hasnt spread its been weeks and none have died and it hasnt spread to my others only one fish in this particular tank has it


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

Chickadee said:


> The easy way to find out rather than medicating in case it is not ich is to just turn the temperature of your tank up slowly like a degree every two or three hours and when it gets to 82-84 degrees leave it there for a couple of days. If the spots leave your fish chances are that it is ich and you need to leave the temperature at this level for another while until it has been that way for 14 days. You can also use meds if you want to do so but I have never had to with a mild infestation.
> 
> If it does not disappear with the temperature raise then it is probably not ich and you need to check out other possibilities.
> 
> ...


the fish behaves as normal and eats as normal and is very active and im sure activity and energy is healthy sign


----------

